# Lou Nasti: Animatronic Mastermind



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

Cool Hunting Video Presents: Lou Nasti on Vimeo

great little video featuring the guy behind many of the big store displays in NYC. he mentions his 'ween work but we only get a glimpse. what i wouldn't give for a real tour of his workshop!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Mechanical genius work. Computers and motor control are only part of the puzzle, making things move is a whole nuther story. 

Visit his shop? Yes...
Work with him for a week ot two? Abso....lutely!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I have workshop envy. And he does look like Geppetto.


----------



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't stop drooling over that workshop.


----------

